# Alice Cooper 2011



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some dates here for Canada

Sat 05/14/11 Quebec City, QC Pavillon de la Jeunesse 
Mon 05/16/11 Ottawa, ON Ottawa Civic Centre Arena 
Tue 05/17/11 Hamilton, ON Hamilton Place Theatre 
Wed 05/18/11 Sudbury, ON Sudbury Arena 
Fri 05/20/11 Rama, ON Casino Rama Entertainment Centre


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

EVERYONE needs to see Alice Cooper at least once in their lives.
Don't think of it as a concert, think of it as theatre with some pretty cool tunes.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Seen him twice. Once at the Strawberry Fields rock festival at Mosport and a couple years later in London Ont. He was drinking Heidlberg on stage at the latter and spitting back on the crowd. During the former, more people went to the freak out tent than during any other act.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Robert1950 said:


> Seen him twice. Once at the Strawberry Fields rock festival at Mosport and a couple years later in London Ont. He was drinking Heidlberg on stage at the latter and spitting back on the crowd. During the former, more people went to the freak out tent than during any other act.


Not sure how far back those shows were but I have seen him three times over the past 5-6 years and those shows were great


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

1970 and 1972


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Robert1950 said:


> 1970 and 1972


OK, that probably explains it


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Same here, seen him twice in the last 5 years. And going to see him again. I'm not a big fan but my wife is and the show this year is on her birthday (50th). It's a fun show to go to.


----------

